# My 20 gal tank =)



## hlfelipe

This is my 20 gal tank, please comment on what i should get.
I have 7 guppies 3 male 4 females and 4 little babies =) , 3 white skirt tetras (I think) hehe and a pleco.
I'm thinking on getting Hemianthus callitrichoides "cuba" to put it as "grass", and I don't know what other plant should I get. Please tell me what you think.
Yes, I put java moss on the walls like 2 weeks ago, and on the wood theres xmasmoss hehe I put some on that, and some as a "grass", this was 3 days ago.


----------



## Kerohime

What are your light specs? 

HC cuba has high light requirments and subsequently CO2 or fluorish excel supplements to do well. ANd I am really not sure how it will do with the large rainbow gravel... 

I see some anubias on the driftwood and that looks quite nice. 

Some low light plants that should look quite nice and will help give cover for your baby guppies would be hygrophilla, stargrass, wisteria, ambulia, hornwort, and any mosses.


----------



## mrobson

i would suggest a new substrate if you want to start planting the stuff you have is for more of a novelty tank.


----------



## hlfelipe

Kerohime said:


> What are your light specs?
> 
> HC cuba has high light requirments and subsequently CO2 or fluorish excel supplements to do well. ANd I am really not sure how it will do with the large rainbow gravel...
> 
> I see some anubias on the driftwood and that looks quite nice.
> 
> Some low light plants that should look quite nice and will help give cover for your baby guppies would be hygrophilla, stargrass, wisteria, ambulia, hornwort, and any mosses.


its just 15w "cool white" hehe thats what u mean?
and yea i know what you mean about the gravel and the HC cuba
i guess im gonna look for plants in the philippines to bring them.
thanks kerohime =)



mrobson said:


> i would suggest a new substrate if you want to start planting the stuff you have is for more of a novelty tank.


yes i wanna change it, what do you suggest its better?
thanks in advance mrobson.


----------



## mrobson

i personally only use flourite ive got red coarse and fine 50/50 mix in my 15g and black fine grain in my 28g but it all depends on what your planning on stocking im only growing low light low tech plants


----------



## hlfelipe

mrobson said:


> i personally only use flourite ive got red coarse and fine 50/50 mix in my 15g and black fine grain in my 28g but it all depends on what your planning on stocking im only growing low light low tech plants


I see, well i wanna put some plants for the baby guppies, and put the HC cuba as grass. Do you think putting the HC cuba on something like the moss wall will work? obviously putting it on the bottom.


----------



## ramonfernandez

Good looking skittles in your aquarium floor.


----------



## hlfelipe

thanks, i changed it, gonna put some pictures up soon =)
thanks for passing by. =)


----------



## hlfelipe

Just wanted to share some pictures of my tank.
This is how is now =)
New plants (thanks greg), new light, and new water hehe. =)
Please comment =)


----------



## iBetta

great! its coming along quite nicely!


----------



## hlfelipe

iBetta said:


> great! its coming along quite nicely!


yea i know hehe
thank you =)


----------



## Fergus

Looks great. I know changing substrate must have been a pain, but its a big improvement, and it opens the door to a lot of great options.

Good luck and keep a journal posted.


----------



## hlfelipe

Fergus said:


> Looks great. I know changing substrate must have been a pain, but its a big improvement, and it opens the door to a lot of great options.
> 
> Good luck and keep a journal posted.


Yea Fergus, the substrate was a really hard change hehe, but as you said, it is better.
Im actually making, kind of, a hood. Because as you can see in the pictures, you can see the lights and everything on the top.
I will post some pictures later.
Thank you for the comment, and passing by. =)


----------



## destructo

I would do away with the air stone. While it does look cool, it takes away the c02 from the plants, which need it to grow.

Tank looks good too


----------



## hlfelipe

destructo said:


> I would do away with the air stone. While it does look cool, it takes away the c02 from the plants, which need it to grow.
> 
> Tank looks good too


Hmmm i didnt know that.
Thank you destructo =)

Ill put some pics up later =)


----------



## hlfelipe

this is how it looks now.
Last pictures is my big guy, he is been there since a got him, like a year now. =)
I did DIY hood.
Got 1 lamp (8000K 15W T8), I had one like this before, so its 2.
I got another air-stone, which i just took out.
New wood. (I want to make it look as a tree) =)
and yes, new fry =D
thanks for the help guys, gonna keep updating if something is new. =)


----------



## destructo

Does the light not go from end to end? It looks like there is a dark area to the left.
Guppies look good, I had one similar to your big guy.


----------



## hlfelipe

destructo said:


> Does the light not go from end to end? It looks like there is a dark area to the left.
> Guppies look good, I had one similar to your big guy.


Hehe you are right. As I said in the description, i have 2 lights. And when I took the pictures one of them was off. =)
i was changing the bulb to the night bulb.
He is so cool, goes all over the place, but when im near the tank he goes to the front hehe


----------



## tranceaddict

destructo said:


> I would do away with the air stone. While it does look cool, it takes away the c02 from the plants, which need it to grow.
> 
> Tank looks good too


air stone off during the day, and on at night. plants take in oxygen at night.


----------



## hlfelipe

tranceaddict said:


> air stone off during the day, and on at night. plants take in oxygen at night.


thank you tranceaddict, im actually doing this. 
My plants look good, and green =)
Well, some of them, i guess is because the light? some of them need more/less light than others.
thank you for the advice. =)


----------



## hlfelipe

Hello guys...
I haven't done anything but moved some plants.
I got a 5gal tank, which is my breeding tank =) (pics soon)
and just to show you how it is now.
ooh and one question...why are some of my fish dying little by little? (not like everyday but every month, I guess)
I admit, I haven't checked pH levels (going to do it this weekend)
please send me some suggestions. thank you in advance. =)
The last two pictures are from yesterday. =)


----------

